# Deep blue neocaridina?



## jeffpersonn (Feb 9, 2014)

Nope. Only blue fantasy, blue velvet and blue jelly I think

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk


----------



## teqvet (Feb 6, 2014)

But are all 3 of those names for the same color shrimp? I know I've seen "blue dream" "blue velvet" and " blue jelly" used to describe the same light blue shrimp. Are those supposed to be 3 distinct different colors?


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Jan 26, 2010)

teqvet said:


> But are all 3 of those names for the same color shrimp? I know I've seen "blue dream" "blue velvet" and " blue jelly" used to describe the same light blue shrimp. Are those supposed to be 3 distinct different colors?


Many times the names came from the original breeders that produced them and can be basically the same shrimp with very slight differences if any. My blue Panaque and blue jellies are very similar in color and looks, but my blue dreams and blue wizards are a very dark blue.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

+1 And just because they may "look" the same, doesn't necessarily mean they ARE the same in genetics. Sometimes different names differentiate that. 

For instance, I'm working with making my own strain of Sapphires:










The originals appeared in my mutations tank and I selectively breed for a couple years until they were 100% blue offspring. Now I'm working on a consistent royal blue color.

Someone else may come up with a similar look- blue angel, or blue fire or something. While the names may not mean much to the average person, for those interested in discovering a new color or working out a problem in a line, genetics (and thus names) are important.

Having said that, I *do* wish shrimp genetics were studied and figured out already. When I used to have cornsnakes, leos, mice and rats, all those color genetics were pretty much figured out. Do your genetics work and you could see what would be the outcome to breed for. The popularity of shrimping is severely hampered by this, and once that information is obtained- I really feel the popularity in shrimping will EXPLODE!


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

Blue Diamonds are often a very dark blue (almost black). They also have some chocolate throwbacks and some blues more like Soothing Shrimp posted.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

oblongshrimp said:


> Blue Diamonds are often a very dark blue (almost black). They also have some chocolate throwbacks and some blues more like Soothing Shrimp posted.


heh yepper. BD are great for people who like skittles tanks. A little more sensitive than other cherries, but throw blues, blacks, red, wilds, chocolates, etc.


----------



## teqvet (Feb 6, 2014)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> +1 And just because they may "look" the same, doesn't necessarily mean they ARE the same in genetics. Sometimes different names differentiate that.
> 
> For instance, I'm working with making my own strain of Sapphires:
> 
> ...



Ok this makes a lot more sense now. My daughter is in the middle of a science fair project right now, and as she wants to focus on down marine biology as she gets older, she's thought about doing something like you say, with shrimp genetics. Her idea is to continue the same science project year long, and continue documentation up until she gets to college (which is still 6-7 years away). 

She brought this color issue up with me when she said all these shrimp look the same but had different names so I thought she was missing something, which is why I am here. This will give me a bit better of an answer for her to understand and work with then. Her mother and I are bit of control freaks since we grew up on the internet, and as a result we refuse to let her have an email/post/social network/etc so expect more questions with me as a proxy for her.

Again, thanks everyone for the answers.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

dream blue tends to be a darker color of blue and see though. blue velvet can be a few shades of blue and most are born with a bit or red that fades as they get older. blue jelly is a neo and is more common name for blue velvet in the uk and europe from my understanding. im in several groups that are based out of the uk and most of them call blue jelly what we call blue velvet. blue diamond is dark blue but has a thick shell that is opaque where as dream blue is see though. hope this helps


----------



## teqvet (Feb 6, 2014)

wicca27 said:


> dream blue tends to be a darker color of blue and see though. blue velvet can be a few shades of blue and most are born with a bit or red that fades as they get older. blue jelly is a neo and is more common name for blue velvet in the uk and europe from my understanding. im in several groups that are based out of the uk and most of them call blue jelly what we call blue velvet. blue diamond is dark blue but has a thick shell that is opaque where as dream blue is see though. hope this helps


yes thx


----------



## captinplanett (Mar 4, 2014)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> +1 And just because they may "look" the same, doesn't necessarily mean they ARE the same in genetics. Sometimes different names differentiate that.
> 
> For instance, I'm working with making my own strain of Sapphires:
> 
> ...


beautiful sapphire...will you be selling them?


----------



## Tamtep (Mar 3, 2014)

IMO all blues are beautiful and unique. Just find sometimes confusing Brand name for ex: blue velvet = blue jelly...

what is really Blue Diamond origine? Are they selected breed of chocolate?


----------



## Titansfever83 (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm unaware of any purple shrimp.

"Plum Crazy Purple" should be the name if a breeder succeeds in breeding them. (Mopar):thumbsup:


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Tamtep said:


> IMO all blues are beautiful and unique. Just find sometimes confusing Brand name for ex: blue velvet = blue jelly...
> 
> what is really Blue Diamond origine? Are they selected breed of chocolate?


So here's where it gets confusing. In short- yes, they were selected from chocos to have or carry blue tissue.

In long- BD doesn't mean a blue shrimp. Instead it means all the shrimp are 100% carriers of blue tissue. Now, they may not express it, but still carry it. So, you have chocolates that have blue tissue and blues. When they carry it, you have chocolates, reds and wilds. That may not sound like much, however considering that neos are notorious for wild coloration after breeding with different colors, this is a neat little genetic novelty.

I think the best place for scientists in genetics to study color genes would be through BD and red cherries.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

captinplanett said:


> beautiful sapphire...will you be selling them?


I hope to sell some lower grades this summer. I keep trying to get pics of them, but my new camera washes out the dark blue to BV color. :icon_eek:


----------



## Mamabear (Jan 17, 2014)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> I hope to sell some lower grades this summer. I keep trying to get pics of them, but my new camera washes out the dark blue to BV color. :icon_eek:



Yummy Soothing.  *eyes you*


----------



## captinplanett (Mar 4, 2014)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> I hope to sell some lower grades this summer. I keep trying to get pics of them, but my new camera washes out the dark blue to BV color. :icon_eek:


awesome cant wait!


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

Probably seen by many already but dream blue is the nicest blue shrimp I've seen in person. To me, that the end of blue Neo (of course, I've been surprised by new colour morph more than once before).


----------



## teqvet (Feb 6, 2014)

Just wait til it poops rainbows!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

randy, those look an awful lot like my Sapphires.


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> randy, those look an awful lot like my Sapphires.


Not surprised from your mad gene factory ;-)


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

LOL Thanks. 

I just wish there was more work done on neo genes so we knew more about ways to combine genetics for colors. As it is there's two schools of camps- 

1) if it looks the same, it is and we should call it the same name. 

and 

2) it may look the same, but it may be different genetically so we name them to keep them separate as a strain and the name makes them identifiable.

No proof which camp is correct, so we all have to go on gut feelings. I fall into the 2nd camp from experience, however who knows what to believe?


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

I would go with camp 2. Two shrimps looking very similar doesn't mean they are the same line. 

I think, the same line should have the same name (vice versa), however, it's impossible to judge by just the looks. Two shrimps from the same line may look different enough too.



Soothing Shrimp said:


> LOL Thanks.
> 
> I just wish there was more work done on neo genes so we knew more about ways to combine genetics for colors. As it is there's two schools of camps-
> 
> ...


----------



## Jesseter (Jul 28, 2013)

I might be speaking out of my buttocks here seeing as how I have just begun tipping my toes in the shrimp pool, but here goes anyway. Just because they look alike means nothing. If shrimp have the genetics anything similar to the leopard geckos I bred years ago there are many factors. When I was into them we had three different lines of albinos. So if that holds true for shrimp then just becuase they are both blue lines doesn't mean that the same genes that make them blue are active on each line. If bred together they could resemble their wild cousins. I bow to others who have much more experience. Just my two cents.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks randy and Jesseter. At least I know that I'm not the only one in this little encampment. 

Pass the marshmallows. heh


----------



## Jesseter (Jul 28, 2013)

mmm. S'mores


----------

